# EK-D5 PWM Motor - Geschwindigkeitsregulierung



## fresherix (23. November 2015)

Hey Freunde 

Ich besitzte diese Pumpe und habe eine Frage dazu

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-d5-pwm-motor-12v-dc-pwm-pump-motor

Die Pumpe wird ja per 4 Pin Molex und 4 Pin PWM adapter angeschlossen. Der Molexstecker kommt logischweise ans Netzteil, mit dem andren Stecker weiß ich aber nix anzufangen.

Dachte erst ich Stecke ihn in die Lüftersteurung um somit die Geschwindigkeit zu regulieren. Aber Pustekuchen. Weder ne standart Steuerung noch meine Aquaero 6 weiß was mit anzufangen.

Die Pumpe dreht sich zwar und Pumpt brav, aber ich hab halt keine Kontrolle drüber und bete daher hier um euren Rat

MFG Frederic


----------



## SpatteL (23. November 2015)

In der aquasuite den Kanal auch auf PWM gestellt?
Alternativ mal am Mainboard am CPU_FAN Anschluss versuchen.

MfG


----------



## Shoggy (24. November 2015)

Am aquaero kannst du diese Pumpe sowieso nicht per PWM steuern da sie nicht Intels PWM Spezifikationen entspricht und keine Pull-Up Schaltung für das PWM Signal besitzt. An den meisten (aber auch nicht allen) Mainboards geht das, da sich diese witzigerweise ebenfalls nicht an den Standard halten und die Schaltung selber implementiert haben, obwohl es eigentlich genau umgekehrt sein sollte.


----------



## Feleos (27. November 2015)

Ich besitze ebenfalls eine D5, allerdings steuer ich meine über das Aquaero 6. Problem ist bei deiner halt wirklich das PWM Signal. Hättest du eine "normale D5 " geholt, wäre die Steuerung über Aquasuit kein Problem. Jetzt brauchst du glaub ich n zweit Programm, welches die Daten vom Mobo an Aquasuit weiter gibt und da ist meines wissens nach auch nur die RPM-Auslesung möglich. Steuerung dann übers Mobo (was ich doof finde wenn ich eine High-End-Steuereinheit habe)...

Bringt denn eine PWM-D5 mehr Leistung? Denn ich hab zwei normale übers Aquaero laufen und die hör ich selbst bei max. Umdrehungen nicht...


----------



## Boogeyman015 (27. November 2015)

Feleos schrieb:


> Ich besitze ebenfalls eine D5, allerdings steuer ich meine über das Aquaero 6. Problem ist bei deiner halt wirklich das PWM Signal. Hättest du eine "normale D5 " geholt, wäre die Steuerung über Aquasuit kein Problem. Jetzt brauchst du glaub ich n zweit Programm, welches die Daten vom Mobo an Aquasuit weiter gibt und da ist meines wissens nach auch nur die RPM-Auslesung möglich. Steuerung dann übers Mobo (was ich doof finde wenn ich eine High-End-Steuereinheit habe)...
> 
> Bringt denn eine PWM-D5 mehr Leistung? Denn ich hab zwei normale übers Aquaero laufen und die hör ich selbst bei max. Umdrehungen nicht...



Mit wie viel RPM drehen deine D5s denn? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die bei maximaler Leistung unhörbar sind.
Die PWM-D5s kann man meines Wissens nach noch weiter drosseln.


----------



## Feleos (27. November 2015)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Mit wie viel RPM drehen deine D5s denn? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die bei maximaler Leistung unhörbar sind.
> Die PWM-D5s kann man meines Wissens nach noch weiter drosseln.



Die Pumpen Drehen bei 4800-4900 RPM, je nach Temp. des Wassers. Bin ich am Zocken gehen die auf die rund 4900 hoch. Das Alles bei 12V. Bin ich nur am Arbeiten dreh ich die Pumpen auf 50% runter.  Wenn ich mein Ohr neben die Pumpen halte, höre ich sie, klar. Aber schon in einem Meter entfernen sind sie für mich (wohne in der Stadt) nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Liegt auch daran, dass die Pumpen auf Schaumstoff aufliegen. Ich komme aber bei weitem nicht auf die Herstellerangabe von 1500l/h, was glaub ich auch utopische wäre anzunehmen. In meinem System bekomme ich mit zwei Pumpen bei 100% 150l/h (voll ausgebautes System mit mehreren Radiatoren) hin.


----------



## SpatteL (27. November 2015)

Die Herstellerangaben beziehen sich auf einen Kreislauf ohne Widerstand, quasi ein Stück Schlauch vom Ausgang der Pumpe direkt wieder auf den Eingang.
Die Werte kann man also nicht erreichen.

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (28. November 2015)

Doppelposting - bitte löschen!


----------



## VJoe2max (28. November 2015)

Die Angaben beziehen sich sogar auf freien horizontalen Auslauf und einen Druckverlust von exakt Null - also ohne Rückführung des Wassers zum Eingang. Selbst mit einem Schlauch vom Ausgang zum Eingang ist dieser Wert schon nicht mehr erreichbar. Im Endeffekt beschreiben die Hersteller mit den zwei Angaben "maximale Förderhöhe" und "maximaler Volumenstrom" nur die beiden Endpunkte der Kennlinie im Kennfeld zwischen Förderdruck und Volumenstrom. 
Die maximale Förderhöhe der dem maximalen Druck entspricht wird bei einem Volumenstrom von Null erreicht und der maximale Volumenstrom bei einem Druckverlust von Null. Über die Form der Pumpenkennlinie - also den Bereich in dem die Pumpe im Betrieb tatsächlich arbeitet, sagen diese beiden Endpunkte erst mal nichts aus. Der Arbeitspunkt nach dem sich letztlich der tatsächliche Durchfluss richtet, ergibt sich aber aus dem Schnittpunkt der Kreislaufkennlinie (die im Normalfall gar nicht bekannt ist) und der Pumpenkennlinie. Grob gesagt stellt er sich aber folgendermaßen ein: Je höher der Druckverlust des Kreislaufs (sprich je größer der Widerstand) desto geringer wird der Durchfluss. Wobei der Bereich in dem sich die Druckverluste üblicher Wakü-Kreisläufe befinden in aller Regel zu einem Arbeitspunkt viel näher an der Druck-Achse als an der Volumenstrom-Achse des Kennfelds führt. Vom Bereich der Herstellerangabe des maximalen Durchflusses ist man deshalb in einem Wakükreislauf selbst mit den widerstandsärmsten Komponenten stets meilenweit entfernt. Das ist aber völlig normal.

Da der Durchfluss aber keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung eines Wakü-Kreislaufs hat, sofern einfach zu erreichende Mindestanforderungen überschritten werden, ist das auch vollkommen egal. 150l/h sind weit mehr, als dass durch eine weitere Steigerung noch irgendwelche nennenswerten Verbesserungen beim Wärmetausch in den Kühlern erreichbar wären - es sei denn die Kühler würden aus der Wakü-Steinzeit stammen (und selbst dann wären 150l/h bereits weit mehr als genug). Im Gegenteil - da bleibt sehr viel Luft die Pumpe deutlich zu drosseln und sowohl die Lautstärke als auch den Wärmeintrag der Pumpe zu verringern! Mit modernen Kühlern reichen bereits 30l/h um sicher turbulente Strömung in den effektiven Querschnitten zu erreichen. Weitere Steigerungen bringen nur noch vergleichsweise geringe Temperaturverbesserungen und ab 60l/h lohnt es sich bei so gut wie allen Kühlern nicht mehr weitere Durchflusssteigerungen anzustreben - im Gegenteil, die negativen Effekte die man sich durch die Erreichung des hohen Volumenstroms einhandelt nehmen mit der weiteren Steigerung oft überhand. Mehr Durchfluss als 60l/h sind daher im Regelfall vollkommen unnötig und der erhöhte Pumpenlärm sowie die größere Wärmeabgabe der Pumpe ans Wasser, die zur Erreichung höherer Volumenströme nötig sind, kann man sich getrost sparen. Wenn man die Pumpe einfach regeln kann - umso mehr. Wenn es darum geht, besonders leise zu arbeiten und trotzdem noch gute Effektivität der Kühler zu erreichen kann man den Durchfluss sogar problemlos unter 60 l/h drosseln, ohne nennenswerte Nachteile bei den Temperaturen befürchten zu müssen. 

Aber btt: 
@Shoggy: Die PullUp-Problematik bei PWM gesteuerten Komponenten ist übel! Selbst intel hält sich bei den eigenen Boards offenbar nicht immer an die eigenen Spezifikation in Bezug auf die Platzierung der PullUp-Widersstände. Allerdings scheint es ja schaltungstechnische Möglichkeiten zu geben die Kompatibilität auch mit nicht spezifikationsgemäß ausgeführten Boards zu verbessern. Habt ihr da für die PWM-D5 und auf der anderen Seite vllt. auch für´s Aquaero was in Arbeit? Die Realitäten sind ja nun mal einfach so, dass sich seitens vieler Hersteller offensichtlich nicht um die Spezifikation geschert wird, bzw. dass die Angaben freier interpretiert werden ...


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2015)

Feleos schrieb:


> Hättest du eine "normale D5 " geholt, wäre die Steuerung über Aquasuit kein Problem



Kann nicht sein. Die manuelle Version lässt sich nur über den Regler hinten steuern


----------



## DoertyHarry (28. November 2015)

Also ich hab auch eine D5 PWM von EKWB mit dem alten Eckigen Plexi-top. Ich hab diese einfach an mein Motherboard am CPU-Fan angeschlossen und steuer sie einfach über das UEFI. Wenn ich sie entkoppelt hätte würde ich vermutlich auch nichts hören aber da sie dierekt ans Seitenblech angeschraubt is hört man bei max umdrehungen ~4500 RPM ein eher hochfrequentes Brummen (Surren) welches aber beim zocken nicht auffällt da mit Headset gespielt wird. 

Den Lautlos-Modus welchen ich im UEFI einstellen kann läuft sie zwar nur mit 1000 RPM dafür wirklich unhörbar auch ohne entkopplung. Dafür steigt in meinem Kreislauf auch die Temp. also anscheinend ist dann auch die Durchflussgeschsindigkeit zu wenig.
Hab leider keinen Durchflussmesser drinnen sonst könnte ich mehr informationen dazu geben.


----------



## Feleos (28. November 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein. Die manuelle Version lässt sich nur über den Regler hinten steuern



Doch kann sein, ich mach es schließlich  Pumpe ist auf Stufe 5 eingestellt und über das Aquaero 6 kann ich dann die Spannnung ändern, was auch zu na Drehzahlverminderung führt.

Könnte man bei der PWM Pumpe nicht einfach das PWM Signal ignorieren und dann das ganze über die normeln 3Pin Ausgänge beim Aquaero steuern? (Ernstgemeinte Frage, hab keine Ahnnug  )


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2015)

Hast du den breiten 4 Pol Molex am Aquaero? Weil über das 3Pin Kabel kann auf keinen Fall geregelt werden, da ist nur der Tacho-Pin dran!

Zum zweiten: Nein, das PWM Kabel der D5 hat nur den Pin für Tacho und PWM angeschlossen, nicht für die Spannung


----------



## VJoe2max (28. November 2015)

@Narbennarr: Dafür gibt´s Adapter. Noch sauberer geht´s aber ohnehin, wenn man den Stecker abschneidet und bei der nötigen Kabellänge die Kontakte für einen passenden Stecker ancrimpt oder anlötet . Es hindert einen auch niemand daran die Leitungen für Masse, Versorgungsspannung und Tachosignal in einen 3Pin-Steckergehäuse polrichtig unterzubringen und den PWM-Kontakt stillzulegen. Im Übrigen kann man eine Standard-D5 per Spannung sogar innerhalb ihrer  Spezifikation bis 8V runter regeln (und somit vermutlich auch die meisten  Custom-Versionen). 

 Allerdings finde ich es immer etwas fragwürdig, wenn man über die PSK-Kontakte der kleinen Lüfterstecker hohe Anlaufströme von bis zu 1,9A führt, die eine D5 auf 12V ziehen kann. Das AE6 bietet zwar bis zu 2,5A pro Anschluss an, aber wenn man das ausreizen will , sollte man imho auf jeden Fall darauf achten ordentliche Stecker (evtl. sogar mit vergoldeten Kontakten) nutzen. 2,5A sind jedenfalls ziemlich grenzwertig für die Kontakte und auch 1,9A sind nicht ganz ohne für so schwache Kontakte. Ich schätze Aquacomputer hat sicher auf Herz und Nieren geprüft, ob die Ausgänge die Stromstärke hergeben, aber wenn man sich manche Lüfterstecker so anschaut, sind Zweifel an der Qualität der Kontakte schon manchmal angebracht.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2015)

Ja das es Adapter gibt ist mir bekannt. Nur seinen Worten nach klang es so, als hätte er die D5 über ihren 3Pin Stecker dran.

"Hättest du eine "normale D5 " geholt, wäre die Steuerung über Aquasuit kein Problem"

Mit nem Adapter könnte man auch die PWm Variante per Spannung steuern, weswegen die Aussage erst recht unverständlich ist


----------



## VJoe2max (28. November 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja das es Adapter gibt ist mir bekannt. Nur seinen Worten nach klang es so, als hätte er die D5 über ihren 3Pin Stecker dran.
> 
> "Hättest du eine "normale D5 " geholt, wäre die Steuerung über Aquasuit kein Problem"



Mit einem Adapter vom großen 4Pin Molex auf einen 3Pin-Stecker ist die Verbindung zum Aquaero  doch kein Problem. Dann hat er doch einen 3 Pin-Stecker für die Verbindung zum Aquero. Bei einer nromalen D5 kann man einfach den Stecker nutzen der das Tachosignal enthält. Da braucht man lediglich noch zwei PSK-Kontakte für Pluspol und Masse.

Eine PWM D5 hat von Haus aus keinen 3Pin-Stecker - weder an der Stromversorgung noch am Signalstecker, aber auch da geht das natürlich. Nutzt man z.B. versorgungsseitig einen Adapter von 4Pin Molex auf einen 3Pin-Lüftersteker kann man spaßeshalber auch das Tachosignal aus dem 4Pin-PWM-Stecker noch rüber holen und hat ebenfalls einen komplett belegten 3Pin-Stecker zur Steuerung der Pumpe über Spannung vom Aquero aus. Alternativ belegt man die beiden leeren Steckplätze des 4Pin-PWM Steckers man mit Masse und Pluspol vom großen Molex-Stecker und schmeißt dafür den PWM-Kontakt dafür raus. Beim Aquaero 6 sind ja 4Pin-PWM Steckplätze für alle Kanäle vorhanden. Es hat aber, wie Shoggy schon dargelegt hat, keinen Sinn den PWM-Eingang einer nicht von AC stammenden PWM-D5 mit dem PWM-Signal des Aquaero zu verbinden. Wenn man also eine PWM-D5 eines Fremdfabrikats dennoch über ein Aquaero6 steuern will bleibt nur die Variante ohne PWM-Kontakt per Spannung zu regeln (einem AE5 ohen Wasserkühler sollte man eine D5 allerdings nicht zumuten - dafür reicht die Stromstärke pro Kanal nicht aus). Ob man dazu nun Adapter nutzt oder die Kabel direkt mit den passenden Steckern versieht ist dabei jedenfalls völlig unerheblich - mal abgesehen vom oben erwähnten Thema Kontaktqualität.  



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Mit nem Adapter könnte man auch die PWm Variante per Spannung steuern, weswegen die Aussage erst recht unverständlich ist



Wenn´s keine PWM D5 von Aquacomputer ist klappt das eben nicht, da die Pumpe dann mit dem normgerechten PWM-Signal des  Aquaero nicht zurecht kommt. Das ist ja auch genau das Problem des TE .


----------



## Narbennarr (29. November 2015)

Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | LÃ¼fterkabel und Adapter | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Damit könnte man doch ebenso die PWM Variante über Spannung regeln, oder hab ich grad einen Denkfehler?!


----------



## VJoe2max (29. November 2015)

Ja, kann man - und das hat Feleos doch auch gemeint (ob nun mit Adapter oder einfach per Steckertausch ist unerheblich). 

Allerdings habe ich mich im letzten Absatz meines vorherigen postings missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte natürlich die Steuerung per PWM vom Aquaero aus bei einer nicht von Aquacomputer stammenden PWM-D5. Dass man alle D5 mit entsprechenden Adaptern bzw. Steckerwechseln auch per Spannung vom Aquaero aus regeln kann, hatte ich ja im Absatz darüber schon erklärt. Natürlich kann man so auch fremde PWM-Versionen per Spannung steuern. 

Es ist allerdings fraglich ob das genauso gut gelingt wie bei einer normalen, weil die Motorelektronik der PWM-Versionen ja modifiziert ist (was aber über alle PWM-D5 gilt). Bei Lüftern gibt es die Problematik ja auch, dass PWM-Versionen sich über Spannung meist nicht so weit runter regeln lassen wie normale.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. November 2015)

Sie ist zumindest auch bis 8V spezifiziert 

Wie dem auch sei. Infos ob man Adapter/Modifikationen verwendet sollten doch zum Verständnis aller angegeben werden.
Weil ohne geht es nicht und dann ist die enttäuschung/verwirrung groß


----------



## VJoe2max (29. November 2015)

Ob sie aber mit 8V genauso langsam dreht wie eine normale D5 auf 8V wissen wir nicht. Es spricht einiges dafür, dass dem nicht so ist. Wäre aber mal interessant heraus zu finden, auch wenn das Problem wohl nicht ganz so alltäglich ist . Viellicht findet sich ja auch noch jemand der das schon mal überprüft hat. 

Was die fehlenden Angaben angeht: Das ist hier ja kein Pumpentest. Von daher wird auch niemand wegen der Adapterfrage enttäuscht oder verwirrt werden. Der TE hatte ein konkretes Problem mit der Steuerung seiner non-AC PWM-D5 an einem Aquaero. Der Grund dafür wurde bereits geklärt und die Möglichkeiten wie man das Problem umgeht nun auch. Wie und ob er das nun umsetzt, müssen wir schon ihm selbst überlassen. Alle Möglichkeiten liegen auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. November 2015)

TE sagt (vereinfacht):
"Ich hab den Molex am Netzteil, den 4Pin am Aquaero und kann nicht regeln."

Antwort darauf:
"mit normaler D5 geht das"

Für mich impliziert das einfach das er es auch so angeschlossen hat, und so regelt, was ja nicht möglich ist, da auf dem 3Pin nur Tacho liegt.
Auf der anderen Seite wäre mit einem Adapter das regeln der PWM Version ebenfalls möglich (wie weit, spielt ja erstmal keine Rolle). 
Ohne angabe von irgendwas, sehe ich da auch keine Hilfe für den TE. Wenn er sich jetzt die non-PWM kauft und so anschließt, steht er in einer Woche wieder an der gleichen Stelle!


Was passiert eigentlich wenn man der D5 24V gibt, dreht die dann noch höher?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. November 2015)

Wenn man es so eng sieht hast du natürlich recht, aber inzwischen sind ja alle Möglichkeiten geklärt und auch die Frage ob und welche Adapter zum Regeln über Spannung vom Aquaero aus benötigt werden, sind ja inzwischen klar.  
Es hätte übersichtlicher gehen können aber der TE hat nun auf jeden Fall alle Infos die er braucht. 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn man der D5 24V gibt, dreht die dann noch höher?


So ist es - zumindest bei den normalen analog gesteuerten. Ob die PWM-Versionen jedoch mit 24V-zurecht kommen wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn die sind zumindest nicht alle für 24V spezifiziert.


----------



## Feleos (29. November 2015)

Sorry wenn meine Wortwahl da ein wenig doof war. Klar ich benutze für beide Pumpen eine Extra Adapter, der einzeln erhältlich oder über das Poweradjust 2 und 3 erhältlich ist. Nich das Narbennarr sich da jetzt noch weiter dran aufhängt   Deshalb war auch meine Frage, ob man die PWM Pumpe an ein 3-Pin Anschluss stecken kann (Die Nutzung von Adaptern schloss ich hier von Grund auf ein, da die Stromzufuhr der Pumpe ja über die großen Molexstecker geht)

Wenn man die Pumpe mit mehr Spannnung als 12 betreibt, wie weit kann das der Schaden? Bei 24V haben wir ja theoretisch schon 10000RPM (oder nicht?) Kann mir gut Vorstellen, dass das Lager das nicht lange mit macht oder zu heiß läuft...


----------



## Narbennarr (29. November 2015)

ich will mich nicht aufhängen, nur verstehen 
Man weiß ja nicht, was du wie benutzt 

Die non-PWM ist bis 24V spezifiziert, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus


----------



## VJoe2max (29. November 2015)

Die Pumpenmechanik der D5 ist für den höher drehenden Betrieb mit 24V ausgelegt. Die D5 stammt aus dem Heizungsbau, wo 24V als Spannungsversorgung öfters vorkommen.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. November 2015)

Sind die Angaben zur Förderhöhe/Durchfluss dann vlt sogar auf 24V bezogen und liegen bei unseren 12V darunter? Weißt du da was?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. November 2015)

Nein, die die beziehen sich in allen Unterlagen die man im Wakü-Bereich dazu zu Gesicht bekommt auf den Betrieb mit 12V. Auch der Hersteller selbst gibt in den öffentlichen Datenblättern nur die Kennlinien für den 12V-Betrieb an.


----------



## Shoggy (3. Dezember 2015)

24V kann man sich schenken. Bringt praktisch kaum was: https://martinsliquidlab.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/pmp-450-pq24v.png

Ich finde den Test mit der Messdatentabelle nicht mehr, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass ab ca, 13V praktisch kein nenneswerter Unterschied mehr vorhanden war.


----------

